# Peg Perego Strollers-- Class Action Lawsuit



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I know that there are lots of babywearers here, but many of us also own strollers so I thought this might be a good place to post this. If you own a Peg Perego Elba, Roma, Milano, or Milano XL manufactured since 1993, you may be a member of a class on behalf of whom a lawsuit has been filed. Here's the website with all the information.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you so much for posting this!!! I've had my Milano stroller for 6 years, and I always thought it was strange that it didn't fold right, despite the fact that it receives so little use. I know it sounds silly, but I'm really relieved to know that it was the stroller, not me! :LOL


----------

